
Evernote Founder (and Former CEO) Phil Libin Joins General Catalyst Partners - sahara
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/09/15/former-evernote-ceo-phil-libin-heads-to-vc-firm-general-catalyst/
======
greenyoda
See also the recent discussion about some of the problems that Evernote has
been having:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10218915](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10218915)

